# 26/42 Crankset...is something missing?



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

On ebay.co.uk there's a touring bike that looks perfect for me, except maybe that crankset...well, the owner says it's a 26/42, and I don't doubt it based on the picture. 

Do you think that's the original config, or is it missing a ring? And how might that gear config ride? I'm looking to do loaded commuting and fully loaded touring in the future, so speed isn't so important. But still...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7209491662&indexURL=6#ebayphotohosting


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

PeatD said:


> On ebay.co.uk there's a touring bike that looks perfect for me, except maybe that crankset...well, the owner says it's a 26/42, and I don't doubt it based on the picture.
> 
> Do you think that's the original config, or is it missing a ring? And how might that gear config ride? I'm looking to do loaded commuting and fully loaded touring in the future, so speed isn't so important. But still...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7209491662&indexURL=6#ebayphotohosting



The crankset is a TA Pro 5, better known as the "Cyclotouriste". Only the outer ring bolts to the crankarm, the other two rings attach to the big ring. So, if you get a middle ring and the triple bolts, you'll have a triple.

Several folks on the iBoB list have set these cranks up as super-wide doubles, and many seem to like it. Basically, you've got one ring for flats, and one for climbing, with very little overlap between rings. You can run the numbers at 

http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/

and see what kind of shifting pattern you end up with.

You can get the rings and bolts from Harris as well.

--Shannon


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I like it with reservations.*



PeatD said:


> On ebay.co.uk there's a touring bike that looks perfect for me, except maybe that crankset...well, the owner says it's a 26/42, and I don't doubt it based on the picture.
> 
> Do you think that's the original config, or is it missing a ring? And how might that gear config ride? I'm looking to do loaded commuting and fully loaded touring in the future, so speed isn't so important. But still...


The gear range that 26/42 provides with a 11-34 cassette is great for touring-as you say, how fast are you really going to pedal? The problem may be that you will never be able to use a modern front derailleur with that old TA crankset. The outer chainring is much too close to the crank arm to allow you to use the new style front derailleurs with all their bends and flaired out shape. If you have a problem on the road while touring with that front derailleur there aren't going to be any replacements easily available.

OTOH you could always just reach down and move the chain from ring to ring with your hand.


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Poor Man's Version?*

That Specialties TA stuff sure if perty, but a little pricy for what you get.

What would stop someone from making a poor man's version of this with at 110/74 bcd triple? 42T in the middle position with short bolts, 26 on the granny and voila! Same set up, cheaper than the TA version, and would probably work with modern derailleurs. Now the empty outer ring position might be a bit "unsightly" for those with aesthetic concerns, but usually I prefer the beauty of a bigger bank balance in these instances anyway (TA start @ $200 at Harris plus a TA bottom bracket, vs ~$100 for a Sugino triple with additional 42T ring and able to use any JIS square taper).

Heck, you could even convert a road triple to do the same thing, losing the big ring and dropping the small ring to a 26T.


----------

